# Honda EU7000is generator starting problem



## RandomUser2020

Hi. I have a EU7000is generator that is 5 years old with only 35 hours on it. Oil is changed regularly. Fuel is always fresh and/or stabilized. Battery is fully charged and nearly brand new.

Up until recently, the generator would start up and run flawlessly. Recently, I often run into an issue when I go to start it using the push button, it tries to start up but it won't turn over. I hit the start button, it tries to start it for a second, and then nothing. In those circumstances, I open the side door and try to manually start it only to find the manual pull extremely hard to pull, almost as if the motor is stuck. If I try to pull it (firmly but gently) a few additional times, I can feel the motor turn a little, the pull motion loosens up a bit and then I can start it manually (or with the push button). From there it runs perfectly, will power my house for days without issue. Subsequent starts once warm don't seem to present any issue either, the unit seems to fire up right away.

Any thoughts on where my issue is? What are the things I should be looking at that would cause the above? Thank you in advance.


----------



## tabora

It would be odd on an FI system, but maybe some fuel is ending up in the cylinder? Check your oil for gasoline (smell or level too high). Next time it happens, I would remove the spark plug and then see if it pulls over easily and see if anything is ejected from the plug hole.


----------



## iowagold

RandomUser2020 said:


> Hi. I have a EU7000is generator that is 5 years old with roughly 200 hours on it. Oil is changed regularly. Fuel is always fresh and/or stabilized. Battery is fully charged and nearly brand new.
> 
> Up until recently, the generator would start up and run flawlessly. Recently, I often run into an issue when I go to start it using the push button, it tries to start up but it won't turn over. I hit the start button, it tries to start it for a second, and then nothing. In those circumstances, I open the side door and try to manually start it only to find the manual pull extremely hard to pull, almost as if the motor is stuck. If I try to pull it (firmly but gently) a few additional times, I can feel the motor turn a little, the pull motion loosens up a bit and then I can start it manually (or with the push button). From there it runs perfectly, will power my house for days without issue. Subsequent starts once warm don't seem to present any issue either, the unit seems to fire up right away.
> 
> Any thoughts on where my issue is? What are the things I should be looking at that would cause the above? Thank you in advance.


set the valves first.

then replace the battery!
yea a battery issue does this!
lol been there done that!
we use HD batterys now in all of the eu7000is gen sets.

do you have a trickle charger on the battery??
it is a must for these sets as they have a computer on board that has memory.
*click here for the battery charger page*
*we use the solar brand 1002*
it fits inside the battery cover above the battery.
and there is a knock out in the cover for the charge cord for 120 vac in to the new charger.


----------



## RandomUser2020

iowagold said:


> set the valves first.
> 
> then replace the battery!
> yea a battery issue does this!
> lol been there done that!
> we use HD batterys now in all of the eu7000is gen sets.
> 
> do you have a trickle charger on the battery??
> it is a must for these sets as they have a computer on board that has memory.
> *click here for the battery charger page*
> *we use the solar brand 1002*
> it fits inside the battery cover above the battery.
> and there is a knock out in the cover for the charge cord for 120 vac in to the new charger.


Hi! I did replace the battery and it did not solve the issue. And yes, the battery is plugged into a trickle charger at all times. The battery is strong. Just feels like there is something that's preventing the motor from turning over in some positions but once I softly pull the pull cord it loosens up and I can fire it up easily with the push starter or pull cord. It's strange. Not sure what you mean by "set valves first" but i'll do some research on that now, please elaborate if you can. Thanks!!!


----------



## RandomUser2020

tabora said:


> It would be odd on an FI system, but maybe some fuel is ending up in the cylinder? Check your oil for gasoline (smell or level too high). Next time it happens, I would remove the spark plug and then see if it pulls over easily and see if anything is ejected from the plug hole.


Thank you. I'm about to swap out the spark plug now and see if I notice anything odd and whether it pulls more easily without the plug....thx....


----------



## Dutchy491

I wonder if these units have a decompression valve, that is sticking or otherwise not working properly? Dutchy


----------



## RandomUser2020

Dutchy491 said:


> I wonder if these units have a decompression valve, that is sticking or otherwise not working properly? Dutchy


I'm not technical enough to answer that, but I can tell you that when I'm manipulating the pull cord when the generator won't start, it does eventually feel like something releases and that's when I'm able to start it with the push button or pull cord.


----------



## Dutchy491

From Google...._ One of the great frustrations of using a generator can come from simply trying to get the machine to start. The Honda GX390 minimizes this annoyance through high-quality manufacturing and by special features designed to improve starting reliability. The GX390 incorporates, for example, a horizontal cross-flow intake port that smooths the flow of fuel into the combustion chamber. This feature, combined with Honda's automatic mechanical decompression, eliminates many of the causes of starting problems. _
So I would talk to your Honda shop and see what they think is causing this issue. What type of oil are you using? This is mechanical so it is activated by a cam lobe I think. You need an oil that is suitable for a hot air cooled engine. So think a motorcycle oil, not automotive oil. Keep us posted, Dutchy


----------



## RandomUser2020

Thanks so much everyone. I decided to take the morning to redo all the basics. Pumped out the existing fuel, changed the fuel filter, oil, spark plug, and air filter. All removed items looked nearly new so I'm not certain I solved my issue but the unit did start up immediately the next three times I tried which is better than usual. We'll see once it sits for a bit. Thanks again.


----------



## iowagold

check your compression.
it should be 60-90 psi.
make sure they valves are set perfect.
if it is higher on the psi
you are looking at an engine full tear down to look at the cam assy.


----------



## iowagold

RandomUser2020 said:


> Hi! I did replace the battery and it did not solve the issue. And yes, the battery is plugged into a trickle charger at all times. The battery is strong. Just feels like there is something that's preventing the motor from turning over in some positions but once I softly pull the pull cord it loosens up and I can fire it up easily with the push starter or pull cord. It's strange. Not sure what you mean by "set valves first" but i'll do some research on that now, please elaborate if you can. Thanks!!!


valve set on gx honda engines


----------



## email4eric

Thank you for posting the video. My eu6500is has about 75 hours and never a valve adjustment (mostly because it always runs flawlessly). This vid outlines the maintenance I will be doing in the spring for sure. 

Eric


----------



## Twomack

RandomUser2020 said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I decided to take the morning to redo all the basics. Pumped out the existing fuel, changed the fuel filter, oil, spark plug, and air filter. All removed items looked nearly new so I'm not certain I solved my issue but the unit did start up immediately the next three times I tried which is better than usual. We'll see once it sits for a bit. Thanks again.


I just purchased this model a few months ago, so I'm following this closely. I was also wondering, do you start it every month or so and run it for awhile just to keep things moving?


----------



## iowagold

any small engine try to leave it on the beginning of the compression stroke.
easy to do with the pull rope.
that way the valves are closed.
a depressed valve spring is a bad deal over time..
it is that metal memory thing.

as well as trash can get in through an open valve.


----------



## jkingrph

Never have done that. How often should it be done?


----------



## iowagold

jkingrph said:


> Never have done that. How often should it be done?


after every run.


----------



## jkingrph

You mean check valve lash after each run, doesn't sound quite right.


iowagold said:


> after every run.


----------



## tabora

jkingrph said:


> You mean check valve lash after each run, doesn't sound quite right.


That's not what Paul said... He said to try to leave it on the beginning of the compression stroke after every run.

You only need to check the valve lash when the symptoms indicate it, or per the particular engine's maintenance schedule. On a GX390 it's every 300 hours or annually. Although I've owned a GX240 since 1987 that has never needed the valves adjusted. Then again, I had to do the valves on my Generac after about 100 hours.


----------



## iowagold

ty tab.
it has been a mad dash here getting gear ready for the end of the year.


----------



## Fobia

RandomUser2020 said:


> Thanks so much everyone. I decided to take the morning to redo all the basics. Pumped out the existing fuel, changed the fuel filter, oil, spark plug, and air filter. All removed items looked nearly new so I'm not certain I solved my issue but the unit did start up immediately the next three times I tried which is better than usual. We'll see once it sits for a bit. Thanks again.


I have the exact same issue but for me even after warming it up for 10minutes it will not start with the push button. My unit has only 6 hours and it is 3 years old. I change the oil every year and the fuel with stabilizer. Battery is charged. 
I can definitely feel the pull string hard at first and then it goes. 
Let me know how the unit worked after the changes you did.


----------

